# Do Pollen Wasps have a sting?



## LukasB (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi

I am new here. I joined because I have a little question which I would like a answer to, because I cannot find it nowhere. My question is if Pollen Wasps have a sting and if they sting people. Here is some information on the Pollen Wasp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_wasp

Thanks for reading this and your time. I wish you a nice day.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Some quick researching indicates that the females are capable of stinging, but rarely do so.


----------



## LukasB (Mar 26, 2014)

KPeacock said:


> Some quick researching indicates that the females are capable of stinging, but rarely do so.


Wow. Thanks a lot. I could not find the answer anywhere. Most things I read about them were just how they live and what plants they visit. Little is mentioned of their anatomy besides differences between this type of wasp and others and that they regurgitate their crop. Thanks a lot.

Could you please tell me where did you find this information?? Thanks again and I wish you and everyone here a great day..


----------

